# Advise Me On Sound Upgrades



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

This should help.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html#post163983


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

If you want to stay with swapping out stock speakers and no amp etc. I'd say kickers, JL, Infinity's(pricey sometimes). The only thing is, you wont get the full potential without a amp behind them. noticeable difference but not the best performance. my 2 cents. others can chime in better than me.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I've never installed anything like an amp or even speakers before. Would just changing out the stock speakers really cause a noticeable impact. I was thinking I add a sub (how the &*$%# do I do that) and then go to speakers, and then to the tweeters? I dont know. I know its not loud, i know its not crisp, i know there isnt much bass.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Read through the link Trevor posted. Going that route however will leave you at the same point your at now until you have the full amount of money to buy everything you need. Example, you start doing front stage first. You need a mini dsp and plug in ~150 with out that buying the recommended midbass and I tweeters will be essentially useless until both are installed together. And personally I hate buying new goodies and having them sit while I wait to collect everything else needed. 

But by going the route in the link you will get everything needed for like 1000-1500$ and you probably won't ever have to upgrade


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you I will read thru soon

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Samuel said:


> Thanks for the input. I've never installed anything like an amp or even speakers before. Would just changing out the stock speakers really cause a noticeable impact. I was thinking I add a sub (how the &*$%# do I do that) and then go to speakers, and then to the tweeters? I dont know. I know its not loud, i know its not crisp, i know there isnt much bass.


Add a sub first that is the biggest impact hands down. Then go from there. I can tell you right now you are gonna need to spend a little more money. But just go with Xtreme's set up. It will make your life so much easier.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

As I do get a lot of knowledge from xtreame's threads and posts. For me a grand is to much for "just sound" I am only looking for a modest increase in sound quality and mainly and increase in volume and bass. I just want to thump around like I'm a teenager once in a while. All with the stock head unit 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

First thing you might try is a shopping list to compare pricing .


The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Shopping. I'm good at that hah. Yeah I just kinda wanted a stepping project. Buy this install it enjoy it while I pay off the card it went on or wait for another overtime check. Then buy the next step. I know I need to do my research was just looking for a starting point or brand website. Stuff like that. Thanks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

You can start with a PAC AA-GM44

That's the first thing I did and it was around 35 shipped from Amazon.
It allows you to add amplifiers while keeping the factory radio.


----------

